# Great! First I get a deactivation warning for not taking enough trips now this...



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Uber announced you can now get ride requests while you have your current PAX and are near their destination if they've entered one. Can you opt out of this...NO!
So, on top of a warning for not taking enough, I'm going to be forced to take trips in areas I don't want to or risk getting deactivated.
I don't even want to head out anymore with this much control they have over drivers.
Another interesting note, LYFT updated their terms. They read LYFT DOES NOT PROVIDE TRANSPORTATION...IT IS UP TO THE DRIVER TO DECIDE WHETHER OR NOT TO OFFER A RIDE TO THE RIDER CONTACTED THROUGH THE LYFT PLATFORM. Of course they can deactivate you too for not giving rides but it's up to me...
These companies are a joke and are really pushing the boundaries of what a contract employee is.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

I still decide who I pick up. Today I accepted a ping 4 minutes away who texted me instantly saying "MEET ME AT THE NORTH ENTRANCE"


cancelled, reason, other. No basic manners generally accepted in my society? No ride from me. There are others who value themselves less and will give that ride.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> I still decide who I pick up. Today I accepted a ping 4 minutes away who texted me instantly saying "MEET ME AT THE NORTH ENTRANCE"
> 
> cancelled, reason, other. No basic manners generally accepted in my society? No ride from me. There are others who value themselves less and will give that ride.


I wish I could give this comment multiple"likes".


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> I still decide who I pick up. Today I accepted a ping 4 minutes away who texted me instantly saying "MEET ME AT THE NORTH ENTRANCE"
> cancelled, reason, other. No basic manners generally accepted in my society? No ride from me. There are others who value themselves less and will give that ride.


Wow really? That is a bit ridiculous you would cancel a close ping for that and very unprofessional, IMO. So you're upset they sent you a text telling you where they are to help you find them? Because they didnt kiss your ass with a "please" and "thank you" and your precious lil bruised ego was bootyhurt? You ever think maybe they were in a hurry or busy and didnt feel like typing out extra meaningless words? Suck it up and stop being a daisy.

Have you had any other service jobs or worked with the general public in your other jobs?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> I still decide who I pick up. Today I accepted a ping 4 minutes away who texted me instantly saying "MEET ME AT THE NORTH ENTRANCE"
> 
> cancelled, reason, other. No basic manners generally accepted in my society? No ride from me. There are others who value themselves less and will give that ride.


Seems like they are trying to be helpful.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> Seems like they are trying to be helpful.


Exactly.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> I still decide who I pick up. Today I accepted a ping 4 minutes away who texted me instantly saying "MEET ME AT THE NORTH ENTRANCE"
> 
> cancelled, reason, other. No basic manners generally accepted in my society? No ride from me. There are others who value themselves less and will give that ride.


If they had simply said "I'M AT THE NORTH ENTRANCE" what would you have done?


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

I've had that same thing happen twice recently and thought nothing what-so-ever about it. They sent me a basic simple text telling me where they were and I am glad they did. One even said _"at bldg H"_...perfect. Simple and to the point and tells me exactly what I need to know and not have to read extra unnecessary words while I'm driving. Found PAX who was waiting out front.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Some of you Uber drivers have poor attitudes, it seems, like some cabbies. 

I simply didn't understand what the pax did wrong.. Should they have typed "Hi" first? Other posters thought the text was perfect and succinct.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

He needed the text to say the following to pamper his ego...

_"omg hello, this is your passenger. if you could PLEASE be so kind as to meet me near the north entrance I would really greatly appreciate it so so much omg you have no idea. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! Look forward to meeting you once you arrive. THANK YOU AGAIN and please have a wonderful superb day!!"_


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> He needed the text to say the following to pamper his ego...
> 
> _"omg hello, this is your passenger. if you could PLEASE be so kind as to meet me near the north entrance I would really greatly appreciate it so so much omg you have no idea. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! Look forward to meeting you once you arrive. THANK YOU AGAIN and please have a wonderful superb day!!"_


This would be my reply...

Hmmm....Better BUT still a little lacking in the appreciation and grovelling department. Please try again. 
This ACROs for you ;-O

Andy


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

His car his rules....done.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> Seems like they are trying to be helpful.


One of the flaws about both Uber and Lyft that I have pointed out both to passengers and Uber employees is the lack of a field for Special Pickup Instructions. These would be helpful in many situations:

1. College campuses: The name of the building? At American U Catholic U, Georgetown, Howard (some) or the Mt. Vernon Campus of GW, here, all that I get is the street address.

2. Hospitals: Main, Emergency, Outpatient Surgery, the name of the clinic where you are?

3. Smithsonian museums: Mall or street (Independence or Constitution Avenue) entrance?

4. Public buildings: District Building: Pennsylvania Avenue, 14th St? 13 1/2 St? Reagan Building: Pennsylvania Avenue? 14th St.? Commerce Department: 14th St? 15th St. at the awning? [email protected] Pennsylvania Avenue? Pennsylvania Avenue? Constitution Avenue?

5. Large stores- Macy's Downtown: 12th St.? 13th St.? G St.?

These are just a few.

If that were my passenger, I would go get him then thank him for sending me the Special Pickup Instructions. In fact, I have had similar happen and have thanked the passengers for letting me know.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

you ADHD MFs : ))

what about Uber introducing this multiple request stuff DURING trips ??(from original post).

For me it would come down to compensation. That's why I happen to be driving. If the miles add up and I get 2 fares Cool, if they split the fares or miles or something and it ends up being extra work and less customer satisfaction(particularly for the first guy en route to destination when 2nd guy requests), than no, not cool...

Heard DC has this?
How is it in MI?


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> I still decide who I pick up. Today I accepted a ping 4 minutes away who texted me instantly saying "MEET ME AT THE NORTH ENTRANCE"
> 
> cancelled, reason, other. No basic manners generally accepted in my society? No ride from me. There are others who value themselves less and will give that ride.


Hahaha...

Calling with demands = automatic cancel.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Skinny1 said:


> His car his rules....done.


Some of you seem to take that sentiment way too seriously. Working this type of job with the general public you need to be able to occasionally bend some of those rules to accommodate your clients. Done.

So his rule is = if you dont use polite manners while you text me valuable info that will help me find you then I will cancel and refuse to pick you up? Wow, very professional and mature.

Skinny1, perhaps you should re-read the post above...I'll quote it for you in case you missed it...



BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Some of you Uber drivers have poor attitudes, it seems, like some cabbies.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Hahaha...
> 
> Calling with demands = automatic cancel.


It really isn't a demand. He is letting the driver know where he is.

It saves the driver time. I frequently pick up at two shopping malls. The good rider texts "Meet me in front of xxxxxx". The bad rider makes me send a text "What store are you in front of?"


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> oh ffs
> 
> You consider that a "demand"? Seriously? Grow up and act like a professional adult and not some *little immature child* that is mad because his parents are making him do his chores around the house. They told him where he needs to find them at. That's not a demand, *donkey*. It's information to help the driver properly locate their PAX and make the whole process smoother & quicker for both parties involved.
> 
> If I had a dollar for every post I've read on here from people who should not be driving for Uber/Lyft then I wouldnt need to drive for Uber & Lyft because I'd have plenty of money already.


Refrain from insulting me with name calling. You do not know me.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

aaawwww I'm so sowwie, lil ATL2SD. Want me to get you a Popsicle so you feel all better?

We all know that the internetz is seriouz biznezz!!

Oh and thanks for bolding the parts of my message that made you upset. Much appreciated.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

You'd think that for a guy who has a profile avatar of Dave Chappelle pretending to be Lil Jon at the doctor that you'd have a bit of a sense of humor.

*YEAH...YEAH...OOOOKKKK!!!!!*

Here is your Popsicle, Lil Jon...


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Hehe...


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> One of the flaws about both Uber and Lyft that I have pointed out both to passengers and Uber employees is the lack of a field for Special Pickup Instructions.
> 
> If that were my passenger, I would go get him then thank him for sending me the Special Pickup Instructions. In fact, I have had similar happen and have thanked the passengers for letting me know.


Much agreed.

I have thanked them for that as well and I also thank PAX for having the final destination address entered in for GPS if they dont want to point the directions. If they dont put the final destination address in and want to point the way I will thank them several times throughout the trip for letting me know where to go.

Quite simple... PROFESSIONAL CUSTOMER SERVICE!


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> Wow really? That is a bit ridiculous you would cancel a close ping for that and very unprofessional, IMO. So you're upset they sent you a text telling you where they are to help you find them? Because they didnt kiss your ass with a "please" and "thank you" and your precious lil bruised ego was bootyhurt? You ever think maybe they were in a hurry or busy and didnt feel like typing out extra meaningless words? Suck it up and stop being a daisy.
> 
> Have you had any other service jobs or worked with the general public in your other jobs?


If you consider words like "please" and "thank you" to be, as you say, "meaningless"... then it is YOU that should not be in the service industry.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> One of the flaws about both Uber and Lyft that I have pointed out both to passengers and Uber employees is the lack of a field for Special Pickup Instructions. These would be helpful in many situations:
> 
> 1. College campuses: The name of the building? At American U Catholic U, Georgetown, Howard (some) or the Mt. Vernon Campus of GW, here, all that I get is the street address.
> 
> ...


We have all had customers that provide a text with specific instructions and I most always thank the customer.
But this one wreaks of a bad experience in the making. I guess that's the difference between experience and very little experience as a driver. I would love to know what the rating was for this pax


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Some of you Uber drivers have poor attitudes, it seems, like some cabbies.
> 
> I simply didn't understand what the pax did wrong.. Should they have typed "Hi" first? Other posters thought the text was perfect and succinct.


If it had been the driver that had texted the customer to "MEET ME AT THE NORTH ENTRANCE", does that also sound ok to you?

What happened to having common courtesy?

If a customer shows no courtesy or respect out of the gate, it raises a red flag.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> I still decide who I pick up. Today I accepted a ping 4 minutes away who texted me instantly saying "MEET ME AT THE NORTH ENTRANCE"
> 
> cancelled, reason, other. No basic manners generally accepted in my society? No ride from me. There are others who value themselves less and will give that ride.


Your thought process is flawed, at least in this instance.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Like it or not, tips or no tips, independent contractor or employees, Uber or Disney, we're in the customer service industry. The onus is on US as drivers to make life simpler for the rider. Not the other way around. They are paying us. Not the other way around. They are requesting a service that you have offered - and even accepted - that you have reneged on. Grow up. Throw away the pacifier and stop sucking your thumb.

They can demand all they want. If, when they are in my car, they continue to be a troublemaker, then I give them the stars appropriate. Otherwise, I'm not getting ping after ping to turn away a 4 min pickup.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I guess that's the difference between experience and very little experience as a driver.


I am hoping that the quoted statement does not imply that *I* lack experience as a driver.


----------



## brelcom (Nov 3, 2015)

It baffles me the number of drivers that act like Uber was created for their benefit. I have always had a saying if you don't like the way a company operates create your own, but don't sit around, complain and bad mouth the company. No one is forcing anyone to continue working for these companies. This is a customer service industry and I wonder how long a waiter in a restaurant would be around if they chose who to serve and who not to serve, that is just bad business. But what drivers don't realize is at the end it isn't their name or company that will be smeared, it is Uber's. Riders wont say Joe didn't show or cancelled, they will say Uber cancelled and is unreliable.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Gotta have thick skin. 

If you are the type of person who draws a line in the sand and stands vigilant all day ready to get upset when that line is crossed or encroached upon, than you are going to hate Uber. 

The only thing you will get from that is 'vitriol'. Negative hate energy. It will feel exciting, but it's going to darken your soul and make you an unpleasant, irrational PART OF THE ENVIRONMENT THAT YOU CLAIM TO DESPISE. 

You're gonna do a bunch of rides. Most will be neutral. A few will be assholes. A few will be courteous/friendly. 

Nothing wrong with cancelling a ride that you didn't feel right about. The problem starts if it becomes a huge chip on your shoulder.


----------



## Kevman (Nov 17, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> you ADHD MFs : ))
> 
> what about Uber introducing this multiple request stuff DURING trips ??(from original post).
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevman (Nov 17, 2015)

It just went live today, haven't had it happen yet.


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> I still decide who I pick up. Today I accepted a ping 4 minutes away who texted me instantly saying "MEET ME AT THE NORTH ENTRANCE"
> 
> cancelled, reason, other. No basic manners generally accepted in my society? No ride from me. There are others who value themselves less and will give that ride.


someone helps you out and you get rid of them? I five star riders who let me know where they are, not cancel on them.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

At the end of the day, it's his vehicle & he decides which rides to accept & decline, for whatever reason he wants.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> aaawwww I'm so sowwie, lil ATL2SD. Want me to get you a Popsicle so you feel all better?
> 
> We all know that the internetz is seriouz biznezz!!
> 
> Oh and thanks for bolding the parts of my message that made you upset. Much appreciated.


Insulting others is a sign of insecurity, just sayin!


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Hahaha...
> 
> Calling with demands = automatic cancel.


*And another driver automatically gets the ride (that is, money).*

*Wow, you SURE showed them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.*


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Sludge said:


> *And another driver automatically gets the ride (that is, money).*
> 
> *Wow, you SURE showed them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.*


How much is a $1/mile really worth to you?


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> How much is a $1/mile really worth to you?


And this was the original post; "I still decide who I pick up. *Today I accepted a ping 4 minutes away who texted me instantly saying "MEET ME AT THE NORTH ENTRANCE.cancelled, reason, other. *"

*No reply is really even necessary.*


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah sure, buddy.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Yeah sure, buddy.


Hey, I luv you, man, but we are in this to make money. A driver cancels because a very helpful text message isn't "respectful" enough. Again, the next driver gets the money.


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

Kalee said:


> But this one wreaks of a bad experience in the making.


Please explain futher for those that are less experienced.


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> I still decide who I pick up. Today I accepted a ping 4 minutes away who texted me instantly saying "MEET ME AT THE NORTH ENTRANCE"
> 
> cancelled, reason, other. No basic manners generally accepted in my society? No ride from me. There are others who value themselves less and will give that ride.


Thats a 5 star pax you cancelled. Providing specific pick up location while enroute is very helpful.


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I wish I could give this comment multiple"likes".


If his decision to pass over helpful riders is something you like you should consider another bussines for income.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Sludge said:


> Hey, I luv you, man, but we are in this to make money. A driver cancels because a very helpful text message isn't "respectful" enough. Again, the next driver gets the money.


And im ok with you taking one's left-overs. We all have our individual thresholds for pickup's. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

I love this thread! Dimebag Darrell and a Lil' Jon imposter showing you all how they do! Or don't I guess.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> And im ok with you taking one's left-overs.


No, no, you got it 100% wrong. You have no problem with me taking other people's MONEY!!!

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> I love this thread! Dimebag Darrell and a Lil' Jon imposter showing you all how they do! Or don't I guess.


Lmao. Technically, it's Dave Chappelle but I get what you mean.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> And im ok with you taking one's left-overs. We all have our individual thresholds for pickup's. Nothing wrong with that.


Yeah man, I totally hate it when people try to be helpful. Gotta cancel on those fools and move on. That's how you get ahead!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Lmao. Technically, it's Dave Chappelle but I get what you mean.


Technically I know that and technically I don't care. Cheers!


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

I've always found the people who don't send me information about their specific location when necessary (if they're at a mall, hospital, etc...) to be common sense deprived [deleted offensive noun] who deserve a slap. AND when they don't do that + stand there watching me on their phone while I drive around to go near the pin (which they dropped in the wrong place!), I wonder if they're toying with me or are just so freaking slow.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Technically I know that and technically I don't care. Cheers!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I want a popsicle. Me, me.


SanPedroLover said:


> Want me to get you a Popsicle so you feel all better?


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

I guess I did leave out some more qualifying elements in my decision, but the point is made that I can choose vs Uber dictating, and those were 3 fun pages to read.

Uber on, hate on, flame on, whatever your gig is


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> I still decide who I pick up. Today I accepted a ping 4 minutes away who texted me instantly saying "MEET ME AT THE NORTH ENTRANCE"
> cancelled, reason, other. No basic manners generally accepted in my society? No ride from me. There are others who value themselves less and will give that ride.


I don't get this- the rider texted you to tell you exactly where to pick them up at what I assume is a large building with multiple entrances.

What's wrong with that? Would you rather show up and have no clue where he is?


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

I guess I wrote something hurtful last night. I received a message that my post calling PhoenicianBlind a fool is not acceptable. You are a weak person, first a rider gives helpful instructions and you are offended, then I write your actions are foolish and Im reported for abuse. Boo hoo, suck it up.


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

uberlift said:


> I gotta ****in newsflash for you- uber and lyft treat and pay you like shit, as do the passengers. Neither the companies nor the passengers are owed any 'professionalism'


If you don't like the agreement you voluntarily signed you start your own company or work for someone else.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Lol. I hate people that are professional victims.

Him telling you exactly where he's gonna be isn't wrong in any way. It's actually courteous.

We all get pings that aren't exactly where the passenger is and wait around to see them come from a different direction.

Most likely they had issues with pickups before and did want to have an issue again.

Had a passenger text me where he was today and what color shirt he was wearing. Didn't for once think he was being a jerk, but I guess I think differently.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Uber announced you can now get ride requests while you have your current PAX and are near their destination if they've entered one. Can you opt out of this...NO!
> So, on top of a warning for not taking enough, I'm going to be forced to take trips in areas I don't want to or risk getting deactivated.
> I don't even want to head out anymore with this much control they have over drivers.


I had a stacked ride request today. It worked out very well. Very little down time between two trips. It doesn't get much better. As far as control, you don't have to accept it.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

*Sometimes I wonder if some of the crybabies on this board have ever had a real job, where your dignity and respect might not matter, but you deal with it because you don't want to be a parasite on society.*


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> I still decide who I pick up. Today I accepted a ping 4 minutes away who texted me instantly saying "MEET ME AT THE NORTH ENTRANCE"
> 
> cancelled, reason, other. No basic manners generally accepted in my society? No ride from me. There are others who value themselves less and will give that ride.


I like your style! You're no one's doormat.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Sludge said:


> *Sometimes I wonder if some of the crybabies on this board have ever had a real job, where your dignity and respect might not matter, but you deal with it because you don't want to be a parasite on society.*


Or, looked at another way, placing oneself in a position in which one doesn't have to become a doormat to the world and still draw a high salary. That's the strategy I've taken.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Or, looked at another way, placing oneself in a position in which one doesn't have to become a doormat to the world and still draw a high salary. That's the strategy I've taken.


*Congratulations, Mr. Lisbon. You are so wonderful!!*


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Sludge said:


> *Sometimes I wonder if some of the crybabies on this board have ever had a real job, where your dignity and respect might not matter, but you deal with it because you don't want to be a parasite on society.*


Don't dis parasites. We fill the void in people's lives. We make poor chumps feel needed. Give them a reason to get up in the morning - so they can rag on us.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> At the end of the day, it's his vehicle & he decides which rides to accept & decline, for whatever reason he wants.


Very true, but that doesn't mean his reasons are well formed.


----------



## amyfromutahutah (Oct 8, 2015)

Op,

You need to find a different line of work for income. I have no clue what you found wrong with that text from the pax.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Hahaha that's fresh

But you couldn't be more right I need to find different work. Letting people shit on you for money should be left to niche fetish workers.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> I still decide who I pick up. Today I accepted a ping 4 minutes away who texted me instantly saying "MEET ME AT THE NORTH ENTRANCE"
> 
> cancelled, reason, other. No basic manners generally accepted in my society? No ride from me. There are others who value themselves less and will give that ride.


If you were 4 minutes away perhaps the rider went with the fast text, ignoring common courtesies, so you would get the text in time?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> you ADHD MFs : ))
> 
> what about Uber introducing this multiple request stuff DURING trips ??(from original post).
> 
> ...


It's just staking your next fare. It has no affect on the payment. It's not pooling or anything. Here it happens all the time. I love it myself but I never reject a ping unless low rating or I'm going home.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Text Screenshot:

Pax: MEET ME AT THE NORTH ENTRANCE

Me: WHICH NORTH ENTRANCE?

Pax: THE NORTH ONE, HERE, WHERE I AM

Me: OH, THE NORTH ENTRANCE, THE ONE AT THE NORTH END OF THE BUILDING?

Pax: YES, THE NORTH ENTRANCE, THE ONE FACING THE HIGHWAY

Me: ARRIVED, WAITING FOR YOU AT THE WEST ENTRANCE AS YOU REQUESTED. I CAN SEE THE HIGHWAY TO THE NORTH. I AM IN THE 4 DOOR SEDAN WITH THE 4 WHEELS AND 2 HEADLIGHTS.

Pax: CANCEL, GOING TO PING A LYFT.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> It's just staking your next fare. It has no affect on the payment. It's not pooling or anything. Here it happens all the time. I love it myself but I never reject a ping unless low rating or I'm going home.


Was talking about Uber Pool (aka Luber Fool)


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Text Screenshot:
> 
> Pax: MEET ME AT THE NORTH ENTRANCE
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I would have said "I'm not at the south entrance"

Heehee


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

I wrote something humorous, that I KNOW the people on this thread would laugh at. I got a warning that I was trying to circumvent the filters, or some silly psychobabble like that. Actually, below is the actual message.* Oh, by the way, it's been nice knowing you all. I'm giving myself a lifetime suspension. *Bye bye.

Your post below violates our rules by trying to circumvent our bad word filters or inferring words that aren't tolerated here on our forums. We want to foster a community that isn't offensive. Please discontinue making such posts going forward. Failure to do so can result in more seriuos disciplinary action towards your membership on this site.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Sludge said:


> *Congratulations, Mr. Lisbon. You are so wonderful!!*


Thanks for the props.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

I always find it helpful if a Pax texts me to let me know which entrance I need to pick them up. Pax text me last Saturday morning telling me which entrance to pick him up and I wound up making serious coin.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

dpv said:


> I always find it helpful if a Pax texts me to let me know which entrance I need to pick them up. Pax text me last Saturday morning telling me which entrance to pick him up and I wound up making serious coin.


I got stuck in the hell of fall formal night at a local university on Friday night. I responded to a ping and drove til I was right on top of the pin drop. After two minutes of waiting I get a text telling me to go into parking lot on east side of street. I comply. I wait for three more minutes. Then I get a text asking, "Where are you?" I replied, "East side of XXX Street in parking lot." Next text from pax was, "Oops. I'm sorry. I'm in parking lot on west side of street." My final text was, "Oops, I'm sorry. I'm canceling." Bottom line is, I just have no time for drunken, obnoxious sorority girls going six blocks. I actually find them more annoying than drunken frat boys except they typically smell better.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I got stuck in the hell of fall formal night at a local university on Friday night. I responded to a ping and drove til I was right on top of the pin drop. After two minutes of waiting I get a text telling me to go into parking lot on east side of street. I comply. I wait for three more minutes. Then I get a text asking, "Where are you?" I replied, "East side of XXX Street in parking lot." Next text from pax was, "Oops. I'm sorry. I'm in parking lot on west side of street." My final text was, "Oops, I'm sorry. I'm canceling." Bottom line is, I just have no time for drunken, obnoxious sorority girls going six blocks. I actually find them more annoying than drunken frat boys except they typically smell better.


That would suck. I got ding to go out 20 mins to pick up a rider after an University football game. He was a no show. I canceled. Them damn drunken college kids.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

dpv said:


> That would suck. I got ding to go out 20 mins to pick up a rider after an University football game. He was a no show. I canceled. Them damn drunken college kids.


Damn, they sent you a request from 20 min out?


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

Yep! Apparently there wasn't enough drivers available in my area, or I was some how geographically closer to the ping.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

dpv said:


> That would suck. I got ding to go out 20 mins to pick up a rider after an University football game. He was a no show. I canceled. Them damn drunken college kids.


I enjoy driving the prep school boarding school kids. But college kids - especially the drunk ones - are the worst. I'll take pings from the university on Sunday morning, but not Friday and Saturday nights, typically. And what is it about college girls slamming car doors? Good lord, every betty I drove Friday night welded my dang doors shut. Not the dudes, but the betties. Is it because they drive crappy old American doors that require that much force to latch? Honey, it's a Honda. The doors and hinges are balanced. This isn't an Impala, for crying out loud.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

dpv said:


> Yep! Apparently there wasn't enough drivers available in my area, or I was some how geographically closer to the ping.


Wow, what a travesty. That is such a waste of time & gas once they cancel.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

dpv said:


> That would suck. I got ding to go out 20 mins to pick up a rider after an University football game. He was a no show. I canceled. Them damn drunken college kids.


Pro Tip: Never respond to a ping more than 10 minutes away. This past weekend I revised this down to 8 minutes. My car and my time are just too valuable to waste.
Sorry you got burned on that one, paisano. That bites big.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

I used less gas to go to the university then what is would cost them to cancel.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

dpv said:


> I used less gas to go to the university then what is would cost them to cancel.


Ok, I see.


----------



## amyfromutahutah (Oct 8, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> Hahaha that's fresh
> 
> But you couldn't be more right I need to find different work. Letting people shit on you for money should be left to niche fetish workers.


What are you talking about?

What was wrong with that text?


----------



## jafi_112 (Nov 30, 2014)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> I still decide who I pick up. Today I accepted a ping 4 minutes away who texted me instantly saying "MEET ME AT THE NORTH ENTRANCE"
> 
> cancelled, reason, other. No basic manners generally accepted in my society? No ride from me. There are others who value themselves less and will give that ride.


That was me. It's okay, because rhinestones driver was very happy with the $20 tip I gave him. Your arrogance is only exceeded by your ignorance.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

brelcom said:


> But what drivers don't realize is at the end it isn't their name or company that will be smeared, it is Uber's. Riders wont say Joe didn't show or cancelled, they will say Uber cancelled and is unreliable.


And they'd be right. UBER can fix the unreliability. Raise rates and include a tip app.

When it comes to customer service you get what you pay for. Go sit in Burger King and yell at them to come to the table and take your order. They'll laugh at you and tell you to come to the counter.

If the manager tells them to do it anyway they will, I guarantee you, be surly about it. And watch there's no spit in your food.

Do the same thing and say "Here's a $10 bill to come take my order." they will be falling over each other once you show you mean it.

Or to put it another way: "rideshare" gives people the idea we're doing this for fun, or as a favor to them, and can be paid very little and be happy.

If my neighbor asks me if I can feed and walk her dog a couple times a day while she's out of town and offers me $20 I'd be fine with that. It's just a friendly favor.

But if she said you HAVE to walk him at 6am, 11am, 5pm and 11pm and by the way his bed MUST be washed every other day with Woolite, which by the way she's out of so I'll need to go pick some up....at my expense. And no please or thank you.

Well at some point I'd say hire someone. Because it's getting ridiculous what you're expecting.

But this is how many pax act. Pay as if we're the nice neighbor willing to help out, but act as if we're hired help being paid handsomely. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

uberlift said:


> I hate it when i read about drivers here calling other drivers here 'unprofessional' because of something they did or didn't do. I gotta ****in newsflash for you- uber and lyft treat and pay you like shit, as do the passengers. Neither the companies nor the passengers are owed any 'professionalism'- you get what you pay for. Bargain basement gets bargain basement. Try going into walmart and getting one of their employees to be your 'personal shopper', or go into mcdonalds and order a big mac, medium rare, lightly toasted bun, sauce on the side, cut in half.........


Walmart never called and I made 5k in October and I'm sure I would not had made that any department store. I made over twice as much than my real job


----------

